# Any good stores in Abbotsford?



## SW Noobie (May 3, 2015)

Hello I'm looking for a good reputable marine fish store in Abbotsford.

Thanks


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Petlovers is in Abby and have quite a bit of SW fish, corals & Live rock.


----------



## Limeyman (Dec 25, 2010)

+1 for Pet lovers. Rob is really helpfull there.

Also a small drive away is Oceanic Corals on Fraser Hwy in Aldergrove


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Pet lovers in Abby is a decent store. Only problem is they feed all their predatory fish live goldfish all the time. Sometimes hard to wean them off that diet onto something else.


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Oceanic Corals


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Oceanic Corals +++++++++++++1111111111111111111111


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Oceanic for salt water of course I was over yesterday and they are great to deal with


----------



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

Is Oceanic Corals still in business? I messaged them on Facebook. They did not reply. And now I checked and their facebook page no longer exists, and neither does their instagram page?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard they closed down


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

maartenvr said:


> Is Oceanic Corals still in business? I messaged them on Facebook. They did not reply. And now I checked and their facebook page no longer exists, and neither does their instagram page?


They are out of business.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeyman (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes, they closed down at the end of last month. They had a big sale last month of livestock and equipment. I think it was Albert there who had a serious foot injury and was unable to find someone to run it for him and decided to close. Shame really because he had a very good rep. If he starts up again I am sure we will all be happy to see him again


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It was the owner Paul who had the foot injury, and now it's shut down, not sure if the business is for sale or not.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks! I used to visit them regularly until I shut down my reef tank last September. Both Paul and Albert are extremely knowledgeable and awesome guys to deal with.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

I'm still around <__<


----------

